# Airplane travel?



## Namims (Nov 28, 2015)

How do you train a dog to be comfortable in an airplane? Since you can't really just show up at an airport and take them into an airplane.. 

Do you just teach them to be calm and that's it or are there anything else I can teach them so that they wouldn't freak out in an airplane?

And assuming the puppy is allowed in the cabin, what age do you think they should be before you bring them along? 6 months? 1 year?


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

Are you looking to have your adult dog in the cabin with you? It's only allowed for certain dogs with certain jobs. Not pets. Unless they are small and can stay in the carrier under the seat. A full grown GSD pet would not be allowed to fly in the cabin.


----------



## Namims (Nov 28, 2015)

As an ESA puppy. I have a puppy and will be traveling by airplane in the future, I'm really nervous about the travel and was just wondering how I can prepare myself and my baby.


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

How old is your puppy?


----------



## Namims (Nov 28, 2015)

3 months right now, but I won't be traveling yet. I'm planning to travel in the future.


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

The best thing you can do is to prepare your puppy for everything. Different floors, cramped spaces, large crowds, obedience commands. 

I have traveled a lot with an adult dog, though not as an ESA. Travel is stressful. A dog who is worried, does not like being super close to strangers, one who can't settle down, would be more stressful than flying alone. You are responsible for every move your dog makes. You will hear the complaining of other passengers if your dog is bothersome. 

I would not recommend trying to travel with a very young exhuberant pup. Sorry. My girl is perfect traveling. But it's still stressful. 

Also, please remember, that once you pass through security, there is no where for a dog to potty. So a young dog that can't hold their bladder for 6 hours, again, not a good idea.


----------



## Namims (Nov 28, 2015)

Thank you! Yeah, I was thinking about that too, so I might wait until he's at least reached 1 year or maybe even 2.


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

Practice on a bus. Isnt quite the same but pretty similar.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

^baillif beat me too it.... yes bus, subway & train travel can prepare puppies for plane rides, as can theater seating since your pup will not only need to get used to the sound and feeling of an aircraft....but also practice getting and staying curled up (sharing) your foot space for extended amounts of time. trust me, it takes skill!! (see photo), ask for bulk head seating if possible.

once you are ready to start flying... relieving really isn't as big a deal as it seems. skip out on breakfast, give a single cup or less of water several hours before your flight and relieve at the airport. I send clients on their way with service dogs on longer flights all the time and accidents are not common at all.

if you're on facebook - maybe link up with a puppy raiser group and get some suggestions from them (I know guide dogs has one).


----------



## Baileysowner (Jun 15, 2013)

Namims said:


> How do you train a dog to be comfortable in an airplane? Since you can't really just show up at an airport and take them into an airplane..
> 
> Do you just teach them to be calm and that's it or are there anything else I can teach them so that they wouldn't freak out in an airplane?
> 
> And assuming the puppy is allowed in the cabin, what age do you think they should be before you bring them along? 6 months? 1 year?


u could just put in crate and shake a little? i didnt really do any training but my gsd was like 3 or 2 when we had to fly her one time but she had already ridden in a car for a 3 day trip of of cross country driving before that so i guess she had that experience so a plane trip wasnt to bad.

although we did give her these treats u can get at the vet that calm them down or make them tired like turkey does and also benadryl will work .. they just gottta be awake ( flew from Phoenix to Chicago) also i think another time phoenix to cincinnati


----------



## Namims (Nov 28, 2015)

Thank you all for the great tips!


----------

